# Honda S2000 (2000) - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

A Honda S2000 from 2000 with a few kms on it ( 40000 ) for doing a major work , we called Estado de Concurso and this one included besides the normal , tires and servicing.
During a not normal rainy day here at Portugal










Arriving to the Service area , AutoPamplona it´s the name of the company specialized in japanese cars around here.










The tires waiting to be used










So when we the car arrived was like this and need some bodyshop work.


























The normal paint hazing because of the heavy scratches , holograms ,etc.


















During the repair i was at the bodyshop to polish the mufflers and exaust tips.


















after ( not the final result but it´s close )










Wheels refurbished , tires fitted , rimms balanced and wheel aligment.










It´s time to collect the car










First wash and claying


















Time to paint correction and started by the bonnet



























































Front Right side


















A close up










5050


















another angle











































5050










Door




















































































Door sills


















Some 5050


























Time to PDR











































Trunk





























































































Rear stop light











































Other door





















































































































Headlights were severed scratched


















Paint correction finished










Time to do the interior


















5050










Oiling the seats










Doing some details










After a good cleaning and some leather repair











































Finished interior


















New gear knob installed , the before and after










Rimms and wheel arches


























Even with a battery charger the one that were instaled in the car died , and it was needed to change it .


















Very nice pack stuff from Honda , really nice.










a quick detail 










Engine


























Softop


















Paint protected with Zaino Z2 Pro and Z8











































































Outside














































































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

pure skill - very impressive!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

What an incredible turnaround.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Rui :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

awesome result buddy, top work!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant result!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Got some lovely cars in there 

Initial thought when looking at the before pic was that it's a very boring colour. The after shots makes it look :argie::argie:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Stunning job as ever with a fantastic attention to detail!Must say also that the owner of the car is a very nice guy :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

cheffi said:


> pure skill - very impressive!





alan_mcc said:


> What an incredible turnaround.





AaronGTi said:


> Excellent work Rui :thumb:





B17BLG said:


> awesome result buddy, top work!





Bill58 said:


> Brilliant result!





m1pui said:


> Got some lovely cars in there
> 
> Initial thought when looking at the before pic was that it's a very boring colour. The after shots makes it look :argie::argie:


Thank you guys :thumb:

Ps: Viva Portugal


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> Stunning job as ever with a fantastic attention to detail!Must say also that the owner of the car is a very nice guy :thumb:
> 
> Faysal


Yes it is and next saturday you should meet him again :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent total work , bravo Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> Excellent total work , bravo Rui


Obrigado Mike :thumb:


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

another superb job rui. love the shop too where is located?

grande trabalho rui. a oficina fica onde?

cheers 

grande abraço


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

razorak said:


> another superb job rui. love the shop too where is located?
> 
> grande trabalho rui. a oficina fica onde?
> 
> ...


Thanks and it´s at Alfragide , Lisboa.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic Work, simply stunning....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

CliveP said:


> Fantastic Work, simply stunning....
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Thank you Clive :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Impressive work and really nice photography, :argie:.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

deni2 said:


> Impressive work and really nice photography, :argie:.


Thank you with all that sun we have here , the day i delivered the car was very cloudy


----------



## Smoothie (Jun 21, 2012)

Now thats a detail, awesome


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

been looking forward to this one  another great work from you Rui, also your write-ups are spot on :thumb: those reflections on the bonnet are just stunning, well done :thumb: 

Abraço


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very thorough work. Amazing


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Smoothie said:


> Now thats a detail, awesome





Miguel Pestana said:


> been looking forward to this one  another great work from you Rui, also your write-ups are spot on :thumb: those reflections on the bonnet are just stunning, well done :thumb:
> 
> Abraço





stangalang said:


> Very thorough work. Amazing


The next detail will be even better 

Thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very impressive :thumb:


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Truly exceptional work and photography Rui - utter perfection!


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

Your work is art!!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

lowejackson said:


> Very impressive :thumb:





iowa said:


> Excellent





MidlandsCarCare said:


> Truly exceptional work and photography Rui - utter perfection!





PATSIMINI said:


> Your work is art!!!


*Thanks guys and the next one will be very exciting too , i hope you guys will like it *


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always buddy :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Rui, fantastic transformation:thumb: Some of the photography is awesome:doublesho


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

What an incredible job! Those headlights came out better than new 

Really impressed :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Awesome turnaround. Great photos of the before and after, by the way!
Looking forward to your next one.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Russ and his BM said:


> Awesome turnaround. Great photos of the before and after, by the way!
> Looking forward to your next one.


Thank you and my next one is Ferrari 456 GT


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Another top job Rui, as usual


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JamesdaSilva said:


> Another top job Rui, as usual


Obrigado :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job there buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Top job there buddy :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


You are going to love the next one , it´s italian


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

epic! such work! no words for it!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats one amazing turnaround. It looks awesome, incredible attention to detail. 

Thanks for sharing it with us. 

ATB

John


----------



## PAUL2609 (Jun 10, 2012)

That looks stunning,well done on an incredible job looks well nice.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Very nice finish





Kev_mk3 said:


> very nice





PAUL2609 said:


> That looks stunning,well done on an incredible job looks well nice.





Johnnyopolis said:


> Thats one amazing turnaround. It looks awesome, incredible attention to detail.
> 
> Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> ...





Wout_RS said:


> epic! such work! no words for it!


Thank you so much guys :thumb:


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantastic Work ad very nice finish!  Excellent! 

What did you use to restore seat?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Truly awesome detail !

Baz


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely detail.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work mate!:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Kane. said:


> Lovely detail.





simon burns said:


> Top work mate!:thumb:





Auto Detox said:


> Truly awesome detail !
> 
> Baz





Giobart said:


> Fantastic Work ad very nice finish!  Excellent!
> 
> What did you use to restore seat?


Thanks Guys and this one is the next to be presented 


















Regards

Rui


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb as always Rui, complete transformation


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

SimonBash said:


> Superb as always Rui, complete transformation


Thank you Simon :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Fantastic work on a lovely car - stunning attention to detail :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

yetizone said:


> Fantastic work on a lovely car - stunning attention to detail :thumb: :buffer:


Great feedback , thanks :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Excellent results... car looks stunning.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Marky-G-66 said:


> Excellent results... car looks stunning.


Thanks man :thumb:


----------



## wajwaj (Jul 11, 2012)

Bloody brilliant *thumbs up*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

wajwaj said:


> Bloody brilliant *thumbs up*


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Stunning work....what machine/pad/polish combo for the correction?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Loved this car:argie:
:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

colarado red said:


> Stunning turnaround





-Simon- said:


> Stunning work....what machine/pad/polish combo for the correction?





TopSport+ said:


> Loved this car:argie:
> :thumb:


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Have seen some of your projects before and your work is always at high level. This one is one of your best ones imo. Congrats for the total restoration of the Honda that now seems new.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Demetrios said:


> Have seen some of your projects before and your work is always at high level. This one is one of your best ones imo. Congrats for the total restoration of the Honda that now seems new.


Thank you Demetrios :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

WWoooowww amazing work Rui ...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Luis said:


> WWoooowww amazing work Rui ...


Obrigado Luís :thumb:


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Fine work there


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 12, 2012)

What a terrible way to pack the battery! Stunning finish though!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Great gloss and depth on that silver, the lights looked better than new afterwards


----------

